# No cel or codes, but concerned



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone else have any issues with a motor/trans hesitation or jerking feeling when decelerating? Car is kust past the 10k mark and kinda freaked me out. Only noticed it today, but it happened twice. Ideas? Suggestions? Much appreciated.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a manual transmission Cruze. Mine does that too. Can sense a suddenly increased drag when foot is off the throttle. Lasts a second or two, then drag reverts to what it was earlier. I think it's the computer commanding the alternator to make power. I think it's a fuel economy tweak, having the alternator make power when the car is decelerating and to hold back a bit when engine power is demanded. Only a guess.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

My '18 6MT 1.4L does this, too. Was a bit unnerving the first few times but now I just think "meh...it's what this car does and is likely normal." No other car I've owned acted like this, BTW.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

my 18 hatch 1.4L with the AT likes to downshift to 2nd when de-accelerating, then when you think its going to be a smooth last couple feet to a stop it downshifts again to 1st then neutral. Ive been so use to good GM transmissions that pull the car out of gear once it reaches a certain speed before stopping and leaves it there, creating a smooth stop. 

Personally i think its a cheapo attempt to mimick manual shifting. which is great in a car where surely 95% of its drivers have never even driven a stick shift.

The first downshift sort of makes sense to me because im still moving at a decent speed, the last one, which occurs right before i come to a stop makes the stop feel jerky. Then its jerky through the power band as the car pulls timing with 91 octane in it. Car would be amazingly smooth and polished feeling if it were not for the downshifting and inability for the engine to accelerate without needing to pull timing (usually).


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

If it isn't alternator related (and I haven't ever noticed the lights getting brighter in that moment), maybe it's opening the throttle a tad while maintaining fuel cut-off, to assist with engine braking.

Edit: On 2nd thought, I think that would be backwards. A more-closed throttle would assist in engine braking, right?


----------

